# How to find out hard drive device name?



## hockey97 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, I am trying to make a backup of my whole system. I have one hard drive that is a SAS drive. How can I figure out what the device name is?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 1, 2012)

`# grep da /var/run/dmesg.boot`
`# camcontrol devlist`


----------

